# the Second Coming of Ashardalon



## Zenevas (Mar 16, 2011)

The Hive Wars, the destructive invasion of Far Realm spawned Deep Ones, has finally ended. Over twenty years of fighting and death have finally nurtured into a shaky peace. 
The world, however, is changed. Corrupted by the imbalance brought by the alien creatures, the very framework of Aea was nearly shattered. To stabilize the dying world, the High Elves with their kin the Drow, set aside their differences and use their eldritch power to restore the firmament of the earth. The primal forces combine and in a single glorious moment, a tree of monolithic proportions grows on the Island of Feralas. The ancient powers have gifted the races of Aea with a new font of life.  
But in the a place where youth is eternal, a malevolent being is stirred. Its fiery eyes once again glows with the prospect of return. Jaws of death open to release infernal fire. 
Ashardalon the Mighty is finally coming home.

(will add more later)


----------

